# ? Where to put a arrow rest



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Title = Where to put a arrow rest.

? 1. Can it be mounted to far forward.

? 2. Can it be mounted to far back.

? 3. if mounted to far back .
Would it be more critical on a Compound that a Recurve bow.
Or more critical on a Recurve bow than a Compound bow.

? 4. Elaborate your views - or your opinions and Elaborate
how and why. Thanks [ Later


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds like a college essay question, "compare and contrast, bla, bla, bla."
In a recurve you want the rest directly above the deepest part of the grip also called the pivot point. Bows that have a hole drilled for a plunger have that hole at that spot. Same for compounds, but IMO less of an issue as many use a drop away rest.

Arne


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Moebow said:


> Sounds like a college essay question, "compare and contrast, bla, bla, bla."
> In a recurve you want the rest directly above the deepest part of the grip also called the pivot point. Bows that have a hole drilled for a plunger have that hole at that spot. Same for compounds, but IMO less of an issue as many use a drop away rest.
> 
> Arne


Not remotely the same for compounds. Anyone who has shot one past the basic level has done torque tuning.


----------



## Jollyarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll bet there are two camps on that... for compounds anyway.

Years ago when speed was king, almost everyone shot with their rests on an overdraw of some type.

Today, OD's are shunned and the arrow rest live handy to the center-line of the riser.

Some in favor of mounting back said a shorter ride on the rest yielded better accuracy.

Others claimed that an arrow rest placed farther back from the grip was less forgiving.

Any shooter form issues after the string is released while the nock is on the string / arrow on the rest / will sure show up at the target end.

I know you know these things Unk... no disrespect sir. Having shot setups both ways, I find the rest closer to the wrist favorable in x-rings.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Moebow said:


> Sounds like a college essay question, "compare and contrast, bla, bla, bla."
> In a recurve you want the rest directly above the deepest part of the grip also called the pivot point. Bows that have a hole drilled for a plunger have that hole at that spot. Same for compounds, but IMO less of an issue as many use a drop away rest.
> e


===========

Hello Moebow
I notice you are a Level 4-NTS coach. Should be a breeze for you to answer 4 simple questions..
Don't take a college degree to read 4 simple questions.

Quote = In a recurve you want the rest directly above the deepest part of the grip also called the pivot point. Bows that have a hole drilled for a plunger have that hole at that spot. Same for compounds, but IMO less of an issue as many use a drop away rest.

Well with your compare and contrast, bla, bla, bla reply

 ? how did you read all that bla, bla, bla . Into 4 simple spelled out questions. 
4 simple questions pertaining to mounting of a arrow rest to far forward or to far back and its comparison between two type bows 

I am  :lol3: how you read something that wasn't asked for. or there. :dontknow: how you did it. 
Did U just read the tread title. Then just added your version post... :wink: [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Jollyarcher said:


> I'll bet there are two camps on that... for compounds anyway.
> 
> Years ago when speed was king, almost everyone shot with their rests on an overdraw of some type.
> 
> ...


===========

Hello Jollyarcher
Good post. appreciate your input and staying to the 4 questions.
I have overdraw and have used one.

Quote = I know you know these things Unk... no disrespect sir.
Reply= non taken:wink:

Now I thought I did ha ha. :teeth: Like you I find the rest closer to the wrist favorable in x-rings.[/QUOTE]
And for quiet a while have mounted my arrow rest back over my wrist with both type bows.

Quote = Some in favor of mounting back said a shorter ride on the rest yielded better accuracy.

Reply = I am in this camp.

Quote = Any shooter form issues after the string is released while the nock is on the string / arrow on the rest / will sure show up at the target end.

Reply = I am staring to see this more and more.

==================

Now we are getting some place here on the 4 questions.
Lets now take the same question of thinking Way out of the box.

You have a compound and a recurve bow with a brace height.
Lets give a given measurement of 9 inches for there brace height for both bows..

? How close do you think a arrow rest can be moved back like a over draw towards the bow string . 
Off the wall measurement . I will throw out a measurement to start opp-ions on .

Say we move arrow rest 7 inches back towards the bow string. Leaving a space of 2 inches. Between the bow string and the arrow rest. And allowing for bow string travel at time of shot breaking.[ Later


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

VERY sorry I tried to inject a little humor into my response. Will refrain from that in the future. Sorry.

Arne


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry Unk but there were only 3 questions. 4 was not. You simply asked resonders to elaborate, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

oldmand said:


> Sorry Unk but there were only 3 questions. 4 was not. You simply asked resonders to elaborate, blah, blah, blah.


============

Hello oldmand
:embara: To Shay. You are a 100 % Correct-O
Well glad to see you are on top of your game here. :thumbs_up :cheers: [ Later


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Title = Where to put a arrow rest.
> 
> ? 1. Can it be mounted to far forward.
> ...




1. Yes

2. Yes

In the attached illustration, the red dot would be the pivot point. 

In theory, if the arrow rest is mounted too far forward of the pivot point (yellow dot) or too far rearward of the pivot point (green dot) any rocking of the riser forward or rearward prior to the arrow exiting the bow can affect arrow flight. 

With the arrow rest positioned at the pivot point, it is much less affected by that movement.

KPC


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

GEREP said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> ...


===========

Hello Gerep

That's is in theory of course. I am from the old school of thought. That being hands on.
Now to your theory pictures that I appreciate you posting. Yes that's the pivot point of the riser. That I used for many moons in my recurve days. 

Then progressed to over the wrist. Now this week with my hands on ex-spearment.
Using a flat bar I had made having holes with a 1/2 space between them, I mounted the arrow rest to .

Starting with the arrow rest at the pivot point. With re-bolting to a different hole to the riser . In-turn moving the arrow rest closer to the bow string. I ended up with the arrow rest 7 inches from the pivot point of the bow riser. 

And the rest end 2 inches from the bow string. Reason I quit at 2 inches from the bow string. Was to allow for the bow string travel at time of shot breaking.
I had straight arrows right and left. Just a tad tail high when I stop shooting.

Now back to " Theory " A lot enters in to a theory. And since the subject is arrow rest with a launcher type or a stick on or a spring-E or a rubber Y fork on and on. Can give a " Theory " for each.

Can say what I am using to launch the arrow off of at this rime. That's another thread subject. [ Later


----------



## Hiram (Jul 31, 2013)

Moebow said:


> VERY sorry I tried to inject a little humor into my response. Will refrain from that in the future. Sorry.
> 
> Arne


Your reply was absolutely correct though. The old compounds with overdraws were torque monsters.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Jollyarcher said:


> I'll bet there are two camps on that... for compounds anyway.
> 
> Years ago when speed was king, almost everyone shot with their rests on an overdraw of some type.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you're coming from on the center line of riser comment on compounds these days. There are few arrow rests today that are center of riser, especially drop away rests.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hiram said:


> Your reply was absolutely correct though. The old compounds with overdraws were torque monsters.


=============

Hello Hiram
I agree with you a 100 % that his post was cottect.

But I would like point out here. None of his reply post pertained to the thread questions asked. And no answer given to any question asked. Intern gave no input to this thread. [ Later


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Unk Bond said:


> =============
> 
> Hello Hiram
> I agree with you a 100 % that his post was cottect.
> ...


I don't understand why you were so harsh on Arne. You asked a question and he answered. Ok, you asked 4 questions but it really was just one question. "Where do you put the rest and why?" He gave his opinion. I don't get the rude jabs at him.

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

emrah said:


> I don't understand why you were so harsh on Arne. You asked a question and he answered. Ok, you asked 4 questions but it really was just one question. "Where do you put the rest and why?" He gave his opinion. I don't get the rude jabs at him.
> 
> Emrah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


=========

Quote = "He gave his opinion. I don't get the rude jabs at him.. 

Reply = I can see you carrying the torch for your friend.
Which could have been handled by a Pm to me. Or your own started thread.
Not using my thread subject to spew your sour grapes .

Oh by the way if U think I am hard on U here. You came here and added nothing to the thread subject. Or answer any of the thread questions . :cheers: and have a good day [ Later
.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Unk Bond said:


> =========
> 
> Quote = "He gave his opinion. I don't get the rude jabs at him..
> 
> ...


I don't know him and I don't know you. You berated him on a public forum for giving an (experienced) opinion so I was simply asking why you were being such a douchebag to him on said forum. Never really read anything else you've posted until this thread but you sound troll-like. And I'm surprised your tone is tolerated on here.

Emrah 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Unk Bond said:


> =========
> 
> Quote = "He gave his opinion. I don't get the rude jabs at him..
> 
> ...





Unk Bond said:


> =========
> 
> Quote = "He gave his opinion. I don't get the rude jabs at him..
> 
> ...


----------



## ArchAnon (Feb 27, 2018)

> ? How close do you think a arrow rest can be moved back like a over draw towards the bow string .
> Off the wall measurement . I will throw out a measurement to start opp-ions on .


You can move the rest beyond brace height.


The Drake Flight bow:









With a setup similar to this, Don Brown has fired an arrow over 1300 yards. No cams.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QGknH8-ipaA


----------



## ArchAnon (Feb 27, 2018)

GEREP said:


> .....In the attached illustration, the red dot would be the pivot point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moebow said:


> .... the pivot point. Bows that have a hole drilled for a plunger have that hole at that spot....


I'm fairly new to archery and have a question about this.

If the plunger hole is the pivot point, and you're not using a plunger, should you try to get your arrow rest over that hole?

Example is a Bear Weather Rest, or Hoyt Super Rest, no plunger.

Instead of sticking the Super-Rest to line up with the hole (as in picture), does it make more sense to move the rest back a tad. It blocks the hole, but puts the rest more in the spot shown in GEREP's picture.











Does having a rest at that pivot-point just increase the odds that some form mistakes will not be amplified?

There are a couple of things being talked about here, best tuning, or over-draw. Unk's example of an overdraw that comes within 2" of brace height will allow shorter arrows. In Traditional archery, does that matter much? It's never going to approach "flat-shooting".

It seems an overdraw (for faster arrows) would mainly benefit range-estimation-errors, but might increase tuning issues immensely on a recurve.



Also, before I get in trouble with Unk Bond for not answering the OP questions, let me say that I agree with the quotes below:


emrah said:


> I don't understand why you were so harsh on Arne. You asked a question and he answered. .... I don't get the rude jabs at him....





emrah said:


> I don't know him and I don't know you. You berated him on a public forum for giving an (experienced) opinion so I was simply asking why you were being such a douchebag to him on said forum. Never really read anything else you've posted until this thread but you sound troll-like. And I'm surprised your tone is tolerated on here.


Unk, a public internet thread is like a balloon in the wind. You might be the one who gets it started, but once it's released to the world, you really don't get much say in the direction it goes. :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ArchAnon said:


> You can move the rest beyond brace height.
> 
> 
> The Drake Flight bow:
> ...


=============

Hello ArchAnon
Thanks for your pic and post reply. :cheers: [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ArchAnon said:


> I'm fairly new to archery and have a question about this.
> 
> If the plunger hole is the pivot point, and you're not using a plunger, should you try to get your arrow rest over that hole?
> 
> ...


==============

========

Hello ArchAnon

QUOTE = Unk, a public internet thread is like a balloon in the wind.

Reply = Like you said your new to archery. And might add with 112 post your new to Archery Talk. Welcome to Archery Talk.

Yes Archery talk is a public forum with rules and photo-call . You don't blow in the wind here.
Archery Talk took great pains and thought laying out rules for its Archery web site. site.

I suggest you read them. Especially the Rule that pertains to Hy-jacking a thread.
starters thread.
Will keep you from being banded.

Now yes I have a recourse here. Since I am the thread starter. You are my guest on my started thread.
I can click that little button in any of my post any time. And have that Hijacker and his post removed. You see since i am the thread starter. 

A thread starter can have his whole started thread removed. I hope it doesn't come to that. Might add backing up a Hijacker is not a good idea. Since your new here. :cheers: [ Later


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Moebow, in the words of 'Meatloag', "would you colorize my life, I so sick of black and white." "you can do that." More humor not less. If they don't get humor toooooooo baaaaaaad.

Bowmania


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

Emrah X2 in regard to his second post.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

If your skill level is at the point where you need to super tune your rest, the front to back placement probably won't matter.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I doubt Dr Phil could fix this. Anyone that has been on this forum for any length of time knows Arne is full of good information, and gives it freely. He's one of the good guys. Mark


----------



## HonkAddict (Oct 18, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Title = Where to put a arrow rest.
> 
> ? 1. Can it be mounted to far forward.
> ...


You put them on compounds... 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

